# ALGAE OR MOSS



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ok my tanks support bars have a brilliant green in colour moss with some darker parts even a dark brown looking substance just on the water line, i scraped it with my finger and it smelt like peat and moist moss, quite nice in fact, it was very natural, its no where under the water line and no where above, is it a moss or just simple algae? it doesnt seem to be a problem at all but i want to take steps if its algae, its not sludgey either like i would imagine algae to be.


----------

